# Pregnant, Ill and Unemployed



## NK72 (9 Jul 2008)

Despite the title, I'm happily (albeit pukingly) pregnant with my second baby. I resigned from work 9 weeks ago to spend more time with my first baby. My job was high profile and stressful and involved a lot of travel. I spent 14 full years getting to the position, and was well paid. Great before we started a family. 
Anyway, I had planned to take the plunge, give it up, and look for a part time job which would allow a better work life balance, and then started to feel really ill. To cut a long story short, I've just discovered I'm pregnant again - 9 weeks as it happens! 
All through my last pregnancy I suffered from hyperemesis and spent quite a bit of time admitted to hospital. Thus far, it seems like nature is taking the same course and I am being very sick. So here's the question(s). I have been through the SW site and despite holding a law degree cannot make out my entitlements at all. I also plan to call a Citizens Advice Centre. However having read posts on this board for some time I think it's difficult to do better than hear real advice.

(1) Can I apply for Jobseekers Benefit even though effectively with this pregnancy related illness I would not be fit for work all the time.
(2) Is it possible to claim Disability Benefit? I'm effectively off the system at the moment.
(3) How will my Maternity Benefit be affected? I'm due Feb 09, presume the PRSI contributions will be based on 07 - during which time I was on Maternity Benefit.

Would really appreciate your thoughts and advice on this.


----------



## Welfarite (9 Jul 2008)

You are not entilted to claim Jobseeker's as youa re not available for work (lookingn after first child). You should claim Illness Benefit if this is the case. Your claim will be based on having 39 weeks contributiosn paid adn 39 weeks contributions (or a combination of both contributions and credits whicha re awrded while on SW such as Maternity Benefit) in 2006. See here for the rules about claiming Maternity Benefit but you must be in emplyment within 16 weeks before the baby is born. BTW, pregnancy related illnesses do not affect your entitlement to Jobseeker's payments.


----------



## Welfarite (9 Jul 2008)

jaybird said:


> That is not necessarily true. Having a child does not automatically mean that you are not available to work, the child may have a creche place, nanny, family members to look after them. If the OP is available for and genuinely seeking work, they can of course apply for JB.


 

My reply was based on her original post which indicates she is not available for work. I never said that having a child automatically means you are not available for work....JB cannot be paid if you are looking for part-time work only.



NK72 said:


> I resigned from work 9 weeks ago to spend more time with my first baby ...Anyway, I had planned to take the plunge, give it up, and look for a part time job which would allow a better work life balance ...


----------



## NK72 (9 Jul 2008)

Thanks for the replies thus far folks. 
So to clarify, if I am looking for full time, but not necessarily a 39 hour week position, does that mean I can apply for JB?
If I qualify for this, and then the doc deems me unfit for work due to this godawful nausea and vomiting, do I switch to IB?
Does this freeze my JB claim?
And even though MB is calculated on credits of 2 years ago, do I get 'credits' while on either JB or IB that would entitle me to claim this when the time comes?
I can't believe how bad the timing is... had I taken parental leave and unused holidays from work I would have received full pay while on maternity leave. So much for not messing my employers around!


----------



## Welfarite (9 Jul 2008)

What do you mean by "not necessarily a 39 hour week"? If you are avail for full-time (i.e 30-35 hours circa per week, Mon-Sat, my own definition but close to is considered F/T), then you can claim JB. If you are certified as unfit to work, you can claim IB instead of JB. 

If by "freezing" your JB claim, you mean will you go back onto the same rate whenyoua re fit again, then yes, you will. 

And you will get "credits" for any period you spend on IB,JB and MB.


----------



## ClubMan (9 Jul 2008)

NK72 said:


> So to clarify, if I am looking for full time, but not necessarily a 39 hour week position, does that mean I can apply for JB?


If you are genuinely available for and seeking work and meet the other qualification criteria outlined on www.welfare.ie then you can.


> If I qualify for this, and then the doc deems me unfit for work due to this godawful nausea and vomiting, do I switch to IB?


If your _GP _certifies you as unfit for work then you would probably be eligible to claim one of the illness related payments.


> Does this freeze my JB claim?


Well you can't claim both, say, _Illness Benefit _and _Jobseeker's Benefit _at the same time if that's what you mean!


> And even though MB is calculated on credits of 2 years ago, do I get 'credits' while on either JB or IB that would entitle me to claim this when the time comes?


Is this of any relevance?

*maternity leave credits* 


> I can't believe how bad the timing is... had I taken parental leave and unused holidays from work I would have received full pay while on maternity leave. So much for not messing my employers around!


No consolation to you now but it sounds like you were rash to jack in the job without checking out all of the implications. Would they take you back?


----------



## NK72 (9 Jul 2008)

Thanks welfarite,
If 30 hours is fulltime that's great. 
Regarding the freezing question, I was referring to the timescale really. My understanding is that eligibility for JB is for 65 weeks. Let's say I was trnsferred to IB for 8 of those weeks, do I still claim for 65 full weeks of JB? All this assuming I don't get a job of course....


----------



## NK72 (9 Jul 2008)

Thanks Clubman,
Rash was getting pregnant while celebrating my new status! LOL.
TBH, work didn't really want me to go, but finding a role without all the travel and off hours was proving difficult. Rather than stringing them along and to-ing and fro-ing about creches etc, I took that deep breath and made the break.
They probably would take me back actually as I know they are under pressure, but I'd have to tell them about bumpy and that might just change their minds!


----------



## Welfarite (9 Jul 2008)

Yes, NK72, a claim to IB in between would "link" both periods. Your understanding of it is right.


----------



## efm (9 Jul 2008)

NK72 said:


> They probably would take me back actually as I know they are under pressure, but I'd have to tell them about bumpy and that might just change their minds!


 
I know this is off topic a bit but have you considered asking for part-time / contracting and working from home with the old firm?

In work in financial services and I am seeing more and more flexible arrangements put in place by employers desperate to hang on to the good staff - whether it is part time / working from home or a combination. Alternatively, if they are stuck at the minute they might consider a 3 or 4 month contract just until your bump gets soooo big you can't reach the keyboard? 

Also, the people getting flexible arrangements aren't necessarily doing the same jobs as they did before - so maybe there is a sub-set of work or more paper / research based work that could be done?

Anyway, just a couple of thoughts.


----------



## dubinamerica (14 May 2009)

Hi - i see this thread is from last year but I've found myself in a similar situation and looking for information !  I have just recently finished up a contract and had just received my job seekers benefit when I discovered I'm pregnant : ) 

If social welfare discover I am pregnant will they automatically cut my entitlement to job seekers benefit? Having worked right through on my other two pregnancies, I cannot see this being a reason to say I'm unfit for work.. 

If there are unexpected issues or closer to deliver date (when realistically I would be unfit for work), can I switch to some other benefit? A relative mentioned maternity benefit but if I'm not working now can I still claim this or do I have to be working full time closer to my due date? 

I've never claimed maternity benefit before so I'm not sure how that works. Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## Samantha (15 May 2009)

In order to claim maternity benefit, you need to be employed.


----------



## Berni (15 May 2009)

As you say, pregnancy doesn't make you unfit for work, so your benefit will be unaffected.  If you are still on JB when you are due, you still get payment, but the requirements for signing and active job seeking are relaxed for a few weeks.


----------

